# Newbie with lighting question



## Sgchick (Oct 27, 2013)

Very new to planted tanks... Set a tank up with fish and added a few plants and love the look of plants in the tank. I have very basic plants, Anubis, Java fern, water wisteria. The water wisteria is doing the best and it has really filled in. I like it! The Anubis is yellowing and not growing. I don't fertilize, didn't even know about ferts in an aquarium...thought it might harm my fish. I have an ADA 12 inch cube mini C My lite is a 12 inch reef brite, suggested by the lfs. It says 9 watts on it. I was told to leave the lights on for 6-8 hrs a day. Sorry for the long post, but my questions are. Is my light ok for growing plants? How long should I keep my lights on? Can I break up my light periods so I can enjoy the tank in the morning before work and then the evening after I get home? Thanks in advance for any help/responses.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Ferts won't harm your fish in the small doses we use. 

I looked up the 12 inch reef brite you mentioned and it might be ok if you have the "Natural Daylight" type color. Actinic or 50/50 type LEDs won't work. The problem with LED type lighting is that there are so many different types of LEDs on the market right now and they haven't been available for a long time so the hobby hasn't fully figured out how much LED light is needed or what types are best. They are basically in the experimental phase at the moment so you are either ahead of the pack or got a useless light, time will tell though.

You should keep your lights on for approximately 8-10 hours, a little less or more won't hurt.

You can break up lighting periods but continuous is probably best - just turn them on later in the day or turn them on only at night if that is when you are awake. 

As for the yellowing anubias I'd have to see pictures of it to see what is causing the problem. Post a link to the picture here or upload a picture directly to your post using the "Go advanced" option at the bottom of the message box where you type replies.

I'd also love to see pictures of the whole tank and your fish if you want to share them.


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 27, 2013)

One of the anubias.



The tank.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 27, 2013)

And here's a pic, not a very good one, of my three hasborus cories eating a shrimp pellet. Also one of my neon tetras getting in on the action!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very pretty tank! Is the anubias' rhizome burried? The rhizome is the thick green horizontal part where all the leaves attach to. It should not be covered. How long have you had the Anubis? Looks like that plant may have Anubis disease. Is the rhizome rotting at all?


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 27, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Very pretty tank! Is the anubias' rhizome burried? The rhizome is the thick green horizontal part where all the leaves attach to. It should not be covered. How long have you had the Anubis? Looks like that plant may have Anubis disease. Is the rhizome rotting at all?


Thanks for the compliment on my tank.... Very new and learning.

It does look like I have the rhizome buried, so I can't see if it's rotting. Should I just remove it? Will it cause any problems? I've had all the plants about 4 weeks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It must not be buried at all only the long roots should be buried. This may have caused the leaf to start rotting. It would be best to figure out how much of the plant has the rot and then cut it off. If it is only that one leaf then just remove the leaf, but if it is the rhizome as well you need to cut it or the rot will spread and possibly decay the entire plant. 

Anubias are epiphites and they do not tolerate their rhizomes being buried like that. Same for java ferns.


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 27, 2013)

Zapins said:


> It must not be buried at all only the long roots should be buried. This may have caused the leaf to start rotting. It would be best to figure out how much of the plant has the rot and then cut it off. If it is only that one leaf then just remove the leaf, but if it is the rhizome as well you need to cut it or the rot will spread and possibly decay the entire plant.
> 
> Anubias are epiphites and they do not tolerate their rhizomes being buried like that. Same for java ferns.


Thanks Zapins. I'll start cutting out the dead leaves and check the rhizomes also


----------

